# datenbank-login



## cuekka1801 (14. Dez 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich suche ganz dringend ein Datenbank-Login. Leider reichen meine Java-Kenntnisse dafür nicht aus und ich brauch es dringend in meinem Studium!

Anforderungen:
"einfaches" Datenbanklogin mit .mdb-Datenbank
      Username und Passwort sollen eingegeben werden und mit der Datenbank abgeglichen werden
div. Exceptions sollen enthalten sein; also Fehlerbehebungen
die datei soll in einer .html-Datei eingebunden sein!

Es wäre sehr cool, wenn jemand von euch schon so etwas gemacht hat und mir das zukommen lassen könnte. Ich brauche es diese Woche Dienstag (16.12.2008). 

Bitte helft mir aus meinem Leiden! 

lg


----------



## foobar (14. Dez 2008)

So wird das bestimmt nichts *kopf schüttel*

Fang doch erstmal an und stell dann eine konkrete Frage.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Dez 2008)

Keine Frage, keinerlei Vorarbeit erkennbar, nur eine Lösungsforderung. Deshalb: verschoben nach Hausaufgaben.


----------

